# Troy Bilt 5550 Watt Generator Engine Problem



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

My Troy Bilt 5550 generator has a 10 HP B&S OHV engine. The engine starts on half a pull and runs flawlessly for about 10 - 12 minutes, then shutters, almost dies, catches back up and runs for another 1 - 2 minutes, then shutters and cuts off. It will restart on half a pull and continue running a couple of minutes each time before it dies. My first suspicion was the fuel tank vent, but check it and it is clear. I removed the tank, cleaned, flushed, replaced the tank petcock which has a built in fuel filter. Filter and petcock was clean and clear, but replaced it anyway. Removed Nikki carb, inspected, cleaned. I did not remove the carb welch plug on the outside of the carb. Appears to be part of the choke circuit. I did run a fine wire, spray cleaner and compressed air through this circuit. Checked wires on switch, oil level switch and coil to confirm. Changed Champion plug to new NGK and the engine performs the same on start up and stalls as described. I have not checked valve tappet clearances, but do not see how this would cause the problem described. I am using new, fresh gas and engine oil level is full. I would appreciate any advice on what to try next. The generator has seen about 20 hours run time since new. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check your oil level and add if it's low. Sounds like your on the edge of being low on oil and the low oil sensor is shutting down the engine.


----------



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

Success at last. I wanted to follow up in case it helps someone else on a similar problem. I double checked the oil level and it was full. I disconnected the wire to the oil level switch and the unit ran for over an hour with no problems so I switched it off. The oil level switch is apparantly defective; something I had overlooked while troubleshooting.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

powertweak said:


> Success at last. I wanted to follow up in case it helps someone else on a similar problem. I double checked the oil level and it was full. I disconnected the wire to the oil level switch and the unit ran for over an hour with no problems so I switched it off. The oil level switch is apparantly defective; something I had overlooked while troubleshooting.


I rarely run into a bad switch, but I know they do fail. It sounds exactly like my generator, when it's low on oil. I know, I know I should check it more often, but alas, my equipment get's serviced last...


----------



## delperdang (Nov 22, 2013)

powertweak said:


> Success at last. I wanted to follow up in case it helps someone else on a similar problem. I double checked the oil level and it was full. I disconnected the wire to the oil level switch and the unit ran for over an hour with no problems so I switched it off. The oil level switch is apparantly defective; something I had overlooked while troubleshooting.


11/22/13: I just found the same issue on the same generator model. Unit would start on first pull. Run about 10 to 12 minutes and die! Oil is full, gas is fresh, etc, etc.... Finally pulled the wire on the oil level sensor. Generator now runs just fine. My Gen only has about 3 hrs total run time. First time I really needed it during a storm with power outage, it did this. Second time I needed it, same thing. It sounds like this may be a common problem with this model.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

True, very common. on generators, lawn tractors...

and PT Cruisers.. power steering pressure switch.. 3 in 4 years..
but this one always leaks also...


----------

